# Power Sound Audio Welcomes ICE and is Set To Release New Subwoofer Models (S1500, V1500, S3000, S3000i)



## Todd Anderson

Power Sound Audio (PSA) has released images and details covering four new subwoofer designs. The Ohio based company has also unveiled a new slick-looking website. We have a lot to cover, so let’s dive in and take a look at what Tom Vodhanel and Jim Farina have been cooking-up for fans of the low-end.










_Power Sound Audio's new V1500 subwoofer._​

*BASH is Out, ICE is In*
The story behind the story is that PSA is abandoning their use of BASH amplifiers in favor of ICE amps on new subwoofer models. The company says the shift is driven by performance and build quality rationale, but also because Speaker Power (the maker of ICE amplifiers) assembles their amps in the USA. That “Made in the USA” badge should help PSA with inventory logistics, but also makes PSA subwoofers practically created by parts sourced wholly from businesses within the United States. The latter fact is a heavy point of emphasis for PSA which stresses that their products are designed, sourced, and assembled in America. Of course, sourcing parts from US companies comes with a cost premium, but PSA feels that product improvements justify any overall price increases realized by its customers.

Power Sound Audio’s new “ICEpower” amps are beefy, ranging from 725W to 1700W across their new models. A quick look at amplifier specs on their website's product pages illustrates that these amps are feature laden, have native efficiency, and custom DSP interfaces. Just about every modern function one would expect is present on their detailed spec lists.










_Power Sound Audio will be using ICEpower Amps on their new sub designs._​

Power Sound Audio says it will continue to offer BASH amplifiers on their XS15se, XV15se, and XS30se subwoofer models for the foreseeable future. Demand will ultimately dictate how long PSA continues with this policy. Current owners of these sub models can upgrade ($350) to an ICEpower amplifier if they own an SE model. The company says that the original non-SE drivers aren’t compatible. Also, it’s worthy to note that PSA is making no guarantees that the XS15se, XV15se, and XS30se subwoofer models will be offered indefinitely, therefore if you own one and are planning to buy a second, buy it now.

*Four New Subs*
Power Sound Audio’s four new models have been designated as the S1500, V1500, S3000, and S3000i. Each is said to be an “improved” version of currently offered models. The S1500 and V1500 models are the new XS15se and XV15se subwoofers, while the S3000 and S3000i will ultimately replace the XS30se. The company says it’s currently “re-evaluating” the status of the XV30Fse, leaving the door open for a potential fifth new model.










_The new S3000i._​

All four new models have updated cabinet designs and also sport speaker grill covers that match the cover designs on PSA’s new MT and MTM loud speakers. It’s good to see the company establishing a shared physical design standard across their product offerings. The company says that the new subs all carry 15-inch high excursion drivers that have been tweaked for “optimal performance” with considerations given to the new ICE amplifiers.

The end results of PSA’s new sub designs are deeper extensions and slightly higher output capabilities (between .75dB and 3dB depending on the model). The biggest change in performance will be seen in the S3000i, which is said to have about 3dB more output from 16-100Hz.

Power Sound Audio says they plan on offering a range of cabinet finishes, including wood veneer. Pricing for the new models is slightly higher than previous offerings (S1500: $949, SV1500: $1049, S3000: $1399,and S3000i: $1599); customers should see shipping begin sometime during March 2015.

*A New Look Online*
Lastly, PSA’s new website is a radical improvement over their previous effort. Beginning with the homepage, customers are treated to appealing imagery and clear marketing messages. The navigation menu is also more intuitive and user friendly. Power Sound Audio has included an informative “Tips & Tricks” menu option that takes customers to a lengthy list of professional opinions on everything from speaker wire to subwoofer distance settings and amplifier power. It’s all well worth checking-out. 

For more information about Power Sound Audio’s new offerings, visit them on the web at www.powersoundaudio.com or message them directly via this link.


_Image Credit: Power Sound Audio_


----------



## Peter Loeser

I finally pull the trigger on a pair of XS30se and they've already been replaced! Not sure I'm ready to spend $700 on ICE amp upgrades, but nice for se owners to have that option.

How about that T-18? :gulp:


----------



## Todd Anderson

I wouldn't worry too much... those subs you have are phenomenal! :hsd:


----------



## Peter Loeser

Todd Anderson said:


> I wouldn't worry too much... those subs you have are phenomenal! :hsd:


Agreed! No regrets


----------



## Axiomite

I have two of the older XS30s and they definitely hold up well and produce very impressive bass. Looking to add two more for one in each corner, and two of the S3000i may be a necessary solution. :hsd:


----------



## Todd Anderson

*From Power Sound Audio's website:*


_Now that we have had a chance to catch our collective breath from the big website update, we've decided to sweeten the pot for anyone ordering a new subwoofer powered by ICEpower® between now and the end of February. We are offering the following promotions for the new 1500 & 3000 series subwoofers as a thank you to those customers willing to wait for delivery of their new subwoofer.

Any single subwoofer purchase will include your choice of the miniDSP 2x4 or the UMIK-1 measurement microphone.

Any dual subwoofer purchase will include BOTH the miniDSP 2x4 and UMIK-1 at absolutely no charge!_


----------



## labman1

I have 2 of the Xs15se's wonder what I would gain with 2 S1500's? This hobby is crazy. Buy 2 XS15se's and a Marantz 8801 now both are replaced. Kind'a like owning a boat. (Break out another thousand) :spend:


----------



## willis7469

labman1 said:


> Kind'a like owning a boat. (Break out another thousand) :spend:


 haha!!!!!! You said it.


----------



## Todd Anderson

labman1 said:


> I have 2 of the Xs15se's wonder what I would gain with 2 S1500's? This hobby is crazy. Buy 2 XS15se's and a Marantz 8801 now both are replaced. Kind'a like owning a boat. (Break out another thousand) :spend:


Perhaps Tom V will pop-over and chime-in...but I think the answer to your question lies within what size room you have (and open vs closed)...not to mention if your subs are appropriately placed and EQed. My understanding is that the new subs extend a little deeper and will play a little louder. Would you notice? It might be tough to. As a current owner of dual XS15se's, you already have a lot of power and headroom in your system for a decent sized room. I'd imagine you'd only hear a slight difference (if any) by upgrading to the S1500. Now...if you upgraded to dual S3000, then I think you'd probably notice a tad more deep extension. 

If you have a chance to ask Tom, please do (and report back!:T)


----------



## mcallister

I never realized Power Sound is an Ohio based company! Does anyone know if they have a showroom? I'd like to checkout some of there speakers.


----------



## Todd Anderson

mcallister said:


> I never realized Power Sound is an Ohio based company! Does anyone know if they have a showroom? I'd like to checkout some of there speakers.


Give them a call! They are a very customer friendly company.


----------



## Tom V.

Hi All,

The S1500 will offer *slight* performance benefits over the XS15se. The main change(besides slightly more power from the ICE amp) is the enclosure has about 8% more effective volume even though it is smaller and front firing now. 

The S3000 will offer *slight* performance benefits over the XS30se. Again, the main change is more effective internal volume even though the outer dimensions don't change. 

The V1500 offers a bit more of an upgrade over the XV15se. The main reason is the effective internal volume increases around 35%(!). This is going to lead to more system efficiency, particularly in the 15-30hz range. 

The XV30Fse is being reevaluated. 

T-18 and speakers don't change.

Tom V.
Power Sound Audio


----------



## Reefdvr27

Great news!! I have two Triax's and they have been two of the greatest subs I have owned yet! I can also add that the speaker power amps are a good part of why they are such good subs. Anyone looking for a sub should look to PSA first! Tom and Jim are two of the best in the business and I am happy to see their company growing with lots of new and refreshed products! Best of luck with the new line of subs guys.


----------



## Savjac

I had originally thought about another sub company but Tom has won me over. I will be ordering one and possibly two of the XS15SE subs today or tomorrow. I have sold my other subs, well three of them and am waiting for the money to show up in my bank account. Once there, I am looking forward to what might happen.

YAY


----------



## 480dad

Savjac said:


> I had originally thought about another sub company but Tom has won me over. I will be ordering one and possibly two of the XS15SE subs today or tomorrow.
> YAY


He has a way of doing that. Good for you Jack!


----------



## gjc10212

Hi all,

I would love to buy an S1500 but only if I can integrate it with my studio monitors, Adam F7's. Any advice on how I could achieve this?


----------



## Lumen

gjc10212 said:


> Hi all, I would love to buy an S1500 but only if I can integrate it with my studio monitors, Adam F7's. Any advice on how I could achieve this?


The F7's re rated down to 44Hz. How far down, the spec doesn't say, but I'm guessing -6dB given the 7inch woofer size. In any case, the S1500 should blend well once adjusted using its built-in controls. You can integrate it by ear, or by using acoustics measurement software like REW on this page http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ks-guides-technical-articles-please-read.html
If by ear, start with the crossover set at 80, then adjust up/down from there a little at a time until you get the sound you're looking for. I'm sure you're aware that too little or too much bass will skew recordings to the point they won't sound right on other systems.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------

